# New Gardiner Brahms Requiem



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

I noticed that John Eliot Gardiner has just released a new recording of Brahms' German Requiem on his SDG label. I have his recording of Brahms' symphonies on this label, and very much enjoy them - my favorite recordings of these symphonies. I have his previous recording of the Requiem on Phillips, and have always enjoyed it, although not as much as the Klemperer recording on EMI. My question is whether anyone has heard this new recording, and whether it brings anything new to the table that Gardiner did not address in the Phillips recording? Is it worth picking up?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't heard it, but thank you for mentioning it. Sounds interesting.


----------

